# Which ones!!!



## xxamdxx (Sep 24, 2006)

ive been looking at getting a nicer 5.1 surround. These are 2 sets im looking at 

http://www.klipsch.com/products/details/factory-refurbished-promedia-gmx-d-5-1.aspx
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16836121121

ive heard that klipsch is an amazing brand but i also know that logitech is amazing, i really cant find any specs on the klipsch ones ive only read reviews and everybody says its realy good.

Also if someobody knows any other good speakers right around these 2 ranges can you recommmend some


----------



## Beyond (Sep 25, 2006)

xxamdxx said:


> ive been looking at getting a nicer 5.1 surround. These are 2 sets im looking at
> 
> http://www.klipsch.com/products/details/factory-refurbished-promedia-gmx-d-5-1.aspx
> or
> ...



Wow, I couldn't imagine getting either.  A subwoofer with a 6.5" driver means that if you were to turn off all the satellites while watching a movie, you'd still be able to follow most of the movie's dialogue through the _sub_.


----------



## fade2green514 (Sep 25, 2006)

umm. thats insane. im fine with my $50 ones, but whichever you get make sure your sound card is very good. theres no point in having high quality speakers if the sound card makes the sound muffled or blurry.


----------



## dark_legacy2006 (Sep 25, 2006)

i got a nice big sub and 5 speakers for 90 bucks canadian and i can hear it from outside and my comp is upstairs, so i figure it doesnt matter which oen you chooise its gonna be loud and clear.
the logitech one is similar to mine


----------



## holyjunk (Sep 25, 2006)

I would go with the logitech z-5300e. They are very nice. Sub can be heavy at times even when turned down but that is fine if you have a nice sound card. I have them and I love them.


----------



## Beyond (Sep 25, 2006)

holyjunk125 said:


> I would go with the logitech z-5300e. They are very nice. Sub can be heavy at times even when turned down but that is fine if you have a nice sound card. I have them and I love them.



That's because the sub covers the majority of frequencies.


----------



## holyjunk (Sep 25, 2006)

Beyond said:


> That's because the sub covers the majority of frequencies.



Though I can mess with things being my X-Fi Extreme music. With that it sounds very very wonderful.


----------



## Beyond (Sep 25, 2006)

holyjunk125 said:


> Though I can mess with things being my X-Fi Extreme music. With that it sounds very very wonderful.



What do you "mess with"?


----------



## Bobo (Sep 25, 2006)

Looking at the price difference, I would say go with the Logitechs.


----------



## holyjunk (Sep 25, 2006)

Beyond said:


> What do you "mess with"?



I just meant with the sub thing that's all. Bass and Treble dials. With those the sub doesn't "overpower" as much.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3 (Sep 25, 2006)

without even looking at them ill tell you teh Klipsch just cuz of their quality.


but they look kinda korny


----------



## bball4life (Sep 25, 2006)

I would go with the logitech, I have the x-530 and they are pretty sweet, logitech seems to make some pretty good speakers for the price.


----------



## xxamdxx (Sep 25, 2006)

Beyond said:


> Wow, I couldn't imagine getting either.  A subwoofer with a 6.5" driver means that if you were to turn off all the satellites while watching a movie, you'd still be able to follow most of the movie's dialogue through the _sub_.



is that good or bad?????


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 25, 2006)

You don't here any dialogue through the sub.  I'd like to know where that notion comes from.  A good sub has a decent crossover point in it, or at the very least a coil, so that the higher frequencies are filtered out.  I have an 8" sub in both of my kits and they pound.  No voice in them at all.


Here's a couple of reviews for you:

http://gear.ign.com/articles/387/387081p1.html

http://www.thetechzone.com/computers.php?i=291&p=1

That one sounds like some college kid wrote it.  All he could talk about was how loud it was.  Oh well..  Check it out anyways.

http://reviews.cnet.com/Logitech_Z_5300e/4505-3179_7-30993229.html

For the Logitech.  I completely trust these guys.

http://www.tweaknews.net/reviews/z5300/

One more.  You'll have to pardon the last one.  They seem to be more interested in pimping advertisements and their PPC programs than they are a readable layout and a good quality review, but hopefully it will give you an idea.


----------



## Beyond (Sep 25, 2006)

SirKenin said:


> You don't here any dialogue through the sub.  I'd like to know where that notion comes from.  A good sub has a decent crossover point in it, or at the very least a coil, so that the higher frequencies are filtered out.  I have an 8" sub in both of my kits and they pound.  No voice in them at all.



Both of these systems have 6.5" drivers in their subs.  To compensate for the 3" satellite drivers, the sub has to be crossed at no less than 125hz.  Me and you both know multimedia systems are terrible.


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, I do.  But I also know that vocals sit in the 300-3500Hz range.  Usually they start at about 500 Hz and they are reduced as opposed to accented to give the vocal more body and presence.

I can tell you that although I don't like these Logitechs at high volumes (they make my ears hurt), they are more than capable of shaking things off the walls and sound quite reasonable at lower volumes.


----------



## Beyond (Sep 25, 2006)

SirKenin said:


> Yes, I do.  But I also know that vocals sit in the 300-3500Hz range.  Usually they start at about 500 Hz and they are reduced as opposed to accented to give the vocal more body and presence.
> 
> I can tell you that although I don't like these Logitechs at high volumes (they make my ears hurt), they are more than capable of shaking things off the walls and sound quite reasonable at lower volumes.



You're right.  Now find tech specs measuring the Z-5300e's INDIVIDUAL frequency ranges (sub range and satellite range)


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 25, 2006)

I can't find the specs of the sub (apart from 100W RMS. Yay), but I don't know of a decent sub out there cut off over 125 Hz or so.  Of course it isn't a brick wall, the cutoff point does roll off, but that doesn't give the effect you describe.  Perhaps some frequencies might escape through, but nothing to be worried about.


----------



## The_Beast (Sep 25, 2006)

the logitech look like the best one out of the two.

i saw the same model at Sam's club for a $100. the ones on newegg are $115 plus $25 shipping.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3 (Sep 26, 2006)

i have a nice set up Creative P5800 and they are nice


no voices in the woofer but just a thump


nice quality


----------



## Blue (Sep 27, 2006)

Beyond said:


> Wow, I couldn't imagine getting either.  A subwoofer with a 6.5" driver means that if you were to turn off all the satellites while watching a movie, you'd still be able to follow most of the movie's dialogue through the _sub_.



You should never hear anything but base out of the sub. Size does not matter . I've had several sets myself ranging from cheap to expensive (current set). If your hearing vocals etc. then you have something very wrong.


----------



## Beyond (Sep 27, 2006)

Blue said:


> You should never hear anything but base out of the sub. Size does not matter . I've had several sets myself ranging from cheap to expensive (current set). If your hearing vocals etc. then you have something very wrong.



Then Bose is "very wrong"


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 27, 2006)

lol.  Bose...  They have a reputation for being the biggest scam in the audio scene.  Dr. Amar Bose..  heh.

So yes.. They are VERY wrong.


----------



## Jakesteads (Sep 27, 2006)

option 2


----------



## Blue (Sep 27, 2006)

Beyond said:


> Then Bose is "very wrong"



Yes they must be.


----------

